# Anyone put their bronze on a bracelet yet?



## sierra 18 (Nov 8, 2006)

Does anyone have any pictures of a bronze diver on a stainless bracelet? I have not been able to find any, and am interested in putting my new Aqua Dive bronze on a stainless bracelet.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I feel like it would look a little odd. Like pairing a PVD case with a stainless bracelet and vice versa.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## sierra 18 (Nov 8, 2006)

Good point. I just prefer a bracelet to a strap, was wondering if anyone had one to see photos of.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

sierra 18 said:


> Good point. I just prefer a bracelet to a strap, was wondering if anyone had one to see photos of.


I preferred a bracelet too until I met Ms. ISOfrane. Instant love connection.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I agree, a bronze cased watch head with a stainless steel bracelet would look a little odd IMO. I know what you mean though, I really like bracelets on my watches. But when it comes to putting a strap on my watches you can't beat an Isofrane for looks and feel.

Here's a link to a black PU bracelet with links. It is a bracelet and the black links would look good with the bronze case. (I don't have any experience with this bracelet). They come in 22mm & 24mm sizes.

NEW-22mm PU Bracelet Black Screw-in Adjustable Links 22/20 190mm


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Too funny Demo! I was searching for the thread where that bracelet was used on a MantaRay and was going to post it. Great minds, as the saying goes...

I do think this would be one of the best possible solutions. 

Hoppy

sent using Tapatalk


----------



## adomanim (Jan 1, 2020)

Probably the most common and most varied type is the beaded bracelet, beaded bracelets are often made of round beads tied on an elastic string or a cord. One can find it anywhere from tourist shops all the way to high end jewellery. Materials vary as much as the bracelets - plastic, glass, metal, stone, lava, gems, you name it.


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

adomanim said:


> Probably the most common and most varied type is the beaded bracelet, beaded bracelets are often made of round beads tied on an elastic string or a cord. One can find it anywhere from tourist shops all the way to high end jewellery. Materials vary as much as the bracelets - plastic, glass, metal, stone, lava, gems, you name it.


Saved for all eternity.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

This is a dumb question, but does anyone make bronze bracelets or color bronze bracelets like pvd?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Not really my kind of thing, but this is the only bronze bracelet I know of, if you check the bronze divers thread you will see other pics of bronzos on PVD mesh and SS bracelets.

GL with the search.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

H2O has watches made of Mokume Gane with the matching bracelets:

Picture by H2O-watches.com:


----------

